# Particion Temporal TMPFS

## nestormh

Hola gente otra vez jeje.

Estoi haciendo mi fstab a mano y tengo la idea de coger y hacer temporales los siguientes directorios: 

- /tmp

- /var/tmp

- /var/cache

- /portage (tmpdir,tmpfs,rsync)

- /ccache

Querria saber si la memoria ram, la puedo montar como si de una particion se tratase y la pueda ver en mi explorador, añadiendole la etiqueta LABEL al fstab. Y una vez dentro de la particion ver sus correspondiente directorios que he mencionado antes???? 

Aclarar que estos directorios les haria un enlace simbolico a cada uno, creo que es la mejor opcion, nolose, sino corregirme porfavor. LO que no tengo claro tampoco es si hacerlos duros o blandos...

Gracias por las molestias compañeros. 

PD: posteo muchas veces, lose, y antes que hacerlo miro y remiro por todos sitios, asi que perdonar, aveecs no me aclaro mucho. gracias!

----------

## JotaCE

 *nestormh wrote:*   

> Hola gente otra vez jeje.
> 
> Estoi haciendo mi fstab a mano y tengo la idea de coger y hacer temporales los siguientes directorios: 
> 
> - /tmp
> ...

 

Entiendo el hacer particiones separadas para mejor el rendimiento, lo que no entiendo es para que hacer un volcado de memoria en una particio?

----------

## nachopro

nestormh, buenas noches

te cuento, el directorio /tmp de por sí es volátil... es decir, cuando reinicies tu PC lo que haya en él desaparecerá

con respecto a los otros directorios podrías hacer un script que se ejecute mediante cron o manualmente para vaciarlos...

pero de ninguna manera te recomiendo que uses tu preciada RAM para este fin... pensá que muchas veces internet se puede cortar o quieras abortar unas instalación con Control+C y seguir al día siguiente... si esos directorios están en la RAM, vas a tener que bajar de nuevo los ebuilds...

además, no conozco el motivo, pero usar la RAM para eso me parece tirar manteca al techo.. salvo que tengas mucha  :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

@Nestormh: Estás tratando de Compilar en la memoria RAM para ganar tiempo? tmpfs es lo que estás buscando.

Adicionalmente, Don Stolz tiene en su blog un artículo interesantisimo si te interesa apurar aún mas el trámite: Como usar la memoria de video como memoria SWAP

Salud!

----------

## gringo

pues si vas a meter todo eso en ram , espero que tengas 6 gigas de ram y aún asi no sé si te llegará ...

saluetes

----------

## Stolz

 *gringo wrote:*   

> pues si vas a meter todo eso en ram , espero que tengas 6 gigas de ram y aún asi no sé si te llegará ...
> 
> saluetes

 

¡Bastante más de 6GB necesitarías para meter todo eso!

- /tmp con los temporales de aMule, Torrent, etc... se desmadra fácilmente

- /var/tmp con compilar OpenOffice seguro que supera los 6GB

- /var/cache me ocupa casi  200MB con samba y cups

- /portage 500MB mínimo, suponiendo que no metas distfiles y packages

- /ccache por defecto son 2GB ¿no?

Supongo que lo que quieres hacer es esto

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speeding_up_portage_with_tmpfs

----------

## nestormh

gracias por vuestras respuestas!

ya que me comentas esto del tamaño, en principio habia oido post en los que decian que con 2gb de ram tenian bastante para meter /tmp y var/tmp..

si me decis que no es suficiente entonces hare una restructuracion.. lo que me interesa mas son los directorios donde portage compila, que serian ccache, rsyn tmpdir, etc.

la cuestion es si hay algun directorio mas que el sistema o portage utilize para compilar, ya que son los que me interesan meter en ram, los demas directorios para almacenar informacion "temporal" como son /tmp, /var/tmp, /usr/var y /var/cache los meteria en una particion en disco para que se limpiaran cada vez que reinicie, yo creo que con 10gb tendria bastante para esta particion no?

como lo veis vosotros el tema este?

un saludo!   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *nestormh wrote:*   

> si me decis que no es suficiente entonces hare una restructuracion.. lo que me interesa mas son los directorios donde portage compila, que serian ccache, rsyn tmpdir, etc.

 

Poner ccache en un sistema tmpfs, sólo tendría sentido si jamás apagas el ordenador... Ya debes saber que perderás todos los contenidos de la cache cada vez que reinicies, para actualizar el kernel por ejemplo. Yo no lo haría... Pero si te empeñas, verás que pierdes mucho más de lo que ganas... a no ser que hagas precisamente un rsync cada vez que inicies y apagues el sistema, teniendo una partición para hacer copias de seguridad de los volátiles contenidos de la ram.

----------

